

Elixir 0.12 released, support for continuable enumerators inspired by iteratees - devinus
http://elixir-lang.org/blog/2013/12/11/elixir-s-new-continuable-enumerators/

======
devinus
The release can be downloaded from here: [https://github.com/elixir-
lang/elixir/releases/tag/v0.12.0](https://github.com/elixir-
lang/elixir/releases/tag/v0.12.0)

